# Looking to buy S3 with lifetime (and 1TB WD HD, if you have it)



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone selling one? Must be a Series 3 with the backlit peanut and "currently recording" panel


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

headless chicken said:


> Anyone selling one? Must be a Series 3 with the backlit peanut and "currently recording" panel


I have one with lifetime and I just updated HD to 1 TB a clp weeks ago, HD is the 3100 Hit, LN cond, orginal box, remote and acc never used because I have two Series 3, not going to pay additional cable card fees, only reason selling. (Tivos are now too much $$$ to have then one)

Make offer


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Updated to 1GB or 1TB? How many HD offers does it store?


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

headless chicken said:


> Updated to 1GB or 1TB? How many HD offers does it store?


1TB, sorry about that


----------

